# Opportunity for me to acquire a used Toro GM1600



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

New to TLF and want to get some input for the experts on this forum:



Just joined TLF a few days ago and have been reading ALOT of posts about different subjects (Zoysia lawn care and Toro GM1600 mowers to name a few).
I have the chance to get this GM1600 with what looks like a Subaru engine, so newer model with catcher and transport wheels for $1,500 plus shipping to my door. They tell me they will service the unit and sharpen the reel included for that cost. Will get SN# and hrs on it tomorrow and some additional data, but it looks like it's in great shape. If all responses come back positive, I will pull the trigger and join the many greens mower family members and continue my journey with you guys.

Currently using a TC 27" on Emerald Zoysia 9,500 Ft2 lawn and want a 26" min unit. Cutting at 7/8" - 1". Sod is only in second season and I plan on scalping, Aerating and top dressing in April for the first time since sod was laid. I want to cut down to 5/8" to 3/4" depending on how much this first top dressing gets rid of minimal bumpy lawn.
Lawn consist of fairly open areas with minimal obstacles.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks in good shape. Green mower prices have gone up so $1500 is not bad. As long as everything is in working order and the reel/bedknife are not too heavily worn I say go for it. It looks like a decent machine. At least from that picture.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So is this from a somewhat local individual, or from an online company who gets these and sells?

I would ask about hours and see what the date is, I would ask for pictures of the bedknife and the reel, up close.

1500 isn't awful, your set up looks prime for the 1600.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

There is nothing on Marketplace (or anything else for that matter) within 250 miles of where I live (Atlanta Area) under $1,800 - $2,000 and they don't include transport wheels and are older models and have more hours. This is from up north where they have shorter golf seasons than we do down south and the pic they sent said 585 Hrs and it's a 2010 (got pic of SN plate). It turns out it's a Kawasaki motor, 8 blade, no groomer, but does include the transport wheels and grass catcher.
More pics of actual unit FS. Spoke with them on the phone today and they will be servicing the unit in their shop (all grease points, change oil, air filter, sharpen reel and bed knife, give it a good once over) ship without fuel and insure it, in case something gets smashed during transport. I feel comfortable after speaking with the manager of the facility and they are a 100 year old company with great reviews.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, that kind of changed things a bit, but honestly brings them even more in line with current pricing.

The original picture is not what was listed, but the mower looks clean, and the hours are low, the reel looks good because I can see the edge shimmer, so it hadn't been ground to death.

Groomer is kind of special, yes they demand more with them, yes they have some desired uses, but as someone who has a 1600 with groomer, I don't find it to be more than a few times a year used item and you'd get along fine without it.

Transport wheels are over rated as well, you'll get tired as heck taking them off and on for a short run from the garage, trust me.

I'll even go so far as to say the catcher is kind of not always needed. At homeowner heights, frequency of cutting, and the fact you should be using pgr, the clippings are easy to handle. Super tiny, only need catcher if you just totally lose the yard and can cut without a bad scalp.

All that said- you want them still if you want to protect the value and resell later. Give Jerry Pate turf a call and see what they might have or have a lead on, they are a great toro parts house and can service your toros in the area. I use them for anything for my GM1600.

Hope you make the purchase and get many years from that machine.


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

May I know their page? I'm looking for a cylinder mower too. The cheapest toro I've seen here was posted for 1700 and it was destroyed. Considering what I see around, this sounds like a great deal. I have zero xp with cylinder mowers though, so I'm not saying this is a good mower. I have no idea. lol


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

wilsonline said:


> May I know their page? I'm looking for a cylinder mower too. The cheapest toro I've seen here was posted for 1700 and it was destroyed. Considering what I see around, this sounds like a great deal. I have zero xp with cylinder mowers though, so I'm not saying this is a good mower. I have no idea. lol


This is the company I found in Montana. They have 6 Toro Greensmaster 2100s available according to their website.
http://midlandimplement.com/golf-course/used-and-demo-turf-equipment-2/toro-greensmaster-2100-greens-mower/


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

FATC1TY said:


> Well, that kind of changed things a bit, but honestly brings them even more in line with current pricing.
> 
> The original picture is not what was listed, but the mower looks clean, and the hours are low, the reel looks good because I can see the edge shimmer, so it hadn't been ground to death.
> 
> ...


Toro Greensmaster 1600 on the way!! Shipping company picked it up from their shop today after they serviced the unit and sharpened the blades and bed knife. Be here in 7-10 days. Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

$1500 serviced with low hours and 8-blade before shipping is a great deal in today's market.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Bombers said:


> $1500 serviced with low hours and 8-blade before shipping is a great deal in today's market.


Agreed!
Nothing in the Atlanta Area I could find that was anywhere close to this one.


----------

